# Windows Server 2008 R2 BSOD



## ChrisKenison (Aug 20, 2012)

This is the first time I'm posting on this, or any other, forum. So, if I'm missing something, please let me know. I'm getting random BSOD throughout the day. I'm not sure what's causing the issue. I've ran a windows memory diagnostics and all was good. Also, built into the raid utilities, I've ran a consistency check. All came back okay. Here are my system specification:

Intel I7 LGA 1336
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Rev. 2
24 GB (6x4GB) G. Skill Ripjaws Series - 240-Pin DDR3 1333
Crucial M4 2.5" 256GB SATA III SSD
2 x SanDisk Extreme SSD 240 GB SATA 6.0 GB SSD
13 x 3 TB Seagate SATA Hard Drives
SAS9260-4i SGL Raid Controller
Intel Raid Expander Card (RES2SV240)
Host OS: Windows Server 2008 R2
VM OS: Windows Home Server 2011

I've attached my dump files.


----------



## ChrisKenison (Aug 20, 2012)

At minimum, is there anyway someone can read my minidump files? I am banging my head against my keyboard trying to get my symbols to read correctly. I would appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------

